# Some photos on the way to the pet shop :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So we happend to get lost....A usual occurance and I did a turn around at a small church.
My sister tried out the camera and I thought she did an amazing job!

Tiger lillies..(one of my favs) and ....yellow flowers i oddly cant remeber the name off..lol

Hope you enjoy as much as I do


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> yellow flowers i oddly cant remeber the name of


They look like Black Eye Susan's.

Nice shots


----------

